# French Motorway Toll Liber-t tag



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

One of the most useful bits of kit I have bought this year is a French Motorway Toll Liber-t tag. This enables you to drive through all motorway tolls and tunnels without having to pay, it all being collected the end of the month by direct debit. 
This system is run from the UK via Sanef Tolling UK which charges a one off returnable fee of Euro20 + a monthly use small fee of a maximum of Euro10 for the year regardless of how many month it is in use as long as you set up a direct debit. 
The freedom of not carrying loads of small change/cash and the lack of over hight charging is excellent.

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/subscription?ref=RF-20121129-3938E7D

Highly recommended.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Curtisden said:


> One of the most useful bits of kit I have bought this year is a French Motorway Toll Liber-t tag. This enables you to drive through all motorway tolls and tunnels without having to pay, it all being collected the end of the month by direct debit.
> This system is run from the UK via Sanef Tolling UK which charges a one off returnable fee of Euro20 + a monthly use small fee of a maximum of Euro10 for the year regardless of how many month it is in use as long as you set up a direct debit.
> The freedom of not carrying loads of small change/cash and the lack of over hight charging is excellent.
> 
> ...


I have read your link and as far as I can see there is no provision for it to be used for a 3m high vehicle, which instead of being classed as Class 4 can press the button and declare 'Campingcar' to achieve Class 2.

Also 'A' Class MHs do not have the requisite section of the windscreen to which to attach the sticker.

Geoff


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had one for about 3 years now, when I got mine it stated for motorhome and charges class 2.
very handy indeed.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

froggy59 said:


> I have had one for about 3 years now, when I got mine it stated for motorhome and charges class 2.
> very handy indeed.
> 
> Alan


Alan thanks

I do not know the height of your MH, but have you, or anyone else used it for a 'Campercar' over 3m without any problem?

Geoff


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Curtisden said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most useful bits of kit I have bought this year is a French Motorway Toll Liber-t tag. This enables you to drive through all motorway tolls and tunnels without having to pay, it all being collected the end of the month by direct debit.
> ...


I understand it charges class 2 on all passages as MH's are classed as such.
This is the cheapest option for a tag i have found. Don't use mine much but when i do travel solo its a boon.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Curtisden said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Curtisden said:
> ...


Peter

It is fine if it does, but I did not find anywhere in the process that it allows one to register as a "Campercar' and what happens with the automatic height sensors which record a MH over 3m as Class 4?

I would hate to have to argue 6 months in arrears.

Has anyone with a MH over 3m high used this system and been charged Class 2?

Geoff


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We are 3.1m and never had a problem except recently when we hired a large van at 3.4m and couldn't use the tag.
They are a great piece of kit and save lots of hassle.

James


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JP said:


> We are 3.1m and never had a problem except recently when we hired a large van at 3.4m and couldn't use the tag.
> They are a great piece of kit and save lots of hassle.
> 
> James


James, so what happened and how did you resolve the problem and did you lose money?

Geoff


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Had mine for over a year now no problem but only 2.75m.
Any probs you just pressbutton on ticketl machine to page staff.
If anyone thining of getting Sanef tag let me know first. I f you give me your email address we can both save 5Euros of our bills.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > We are 3.1m and never had a problem except recently when we hired a large van at 3.4m and couldn't use the tag.
> ...


Geoff
I pressed the help button and a chap appeared and explained it was a lorry so class 4, then I read the screen and it said just that in English Doh!
We then had to pay with cash or card, it knew where we had joined as it had beeped us through so we just paid the relevant class 4 price.
James


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

James, thanks

So it works OK for 3.1m - good to know.

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This system seems cheaper
http://www.atmb.com/en/

and there's a longish thread on here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142287-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Whilst travelling in France this year we had various discussions at toll booths with equally varying results. Some charged Class 4 and some class 2 with one at class 3. Pressing the button did not always get the desired result The conclusion we came to was it depended upon the weather the attendants do not like coming out in the rain.
Our van is 3.25M.


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*Sanef Tolling Liber-t*

My motorhome is 2.9 mtrs high so no problems, but i have just had it uprated from 3500 to 3850kil. Does any body know if it will still charge me class 2 or does it weight you on the way through and if so what happens, Help would be appreciated as my wife has trouble reaching the low and high ticket dispensers and on the auto ones i end up having to squeese through to pay at the machine.
Thanks
Graham


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours was over 3.0 before I took the roof box off but is now smack on 3.0, it's RMM is 3.85t although it does not weigh that in use.

We have the ALIS version of the same tag - but AFAIK it requires a French bank account, although there is talk that they are changing it t accept a UK account. There is no up front fee, no monthly fee and the price charged is the same as if we paid in cash at the toll. We declared it as a campingcar at the time of registration and have only ever been charged Class 2 without any hassles.

The feeling of driving through past a long queue of stationary traffic is lovely and we get many looks of "Huh, bet they'll be reversing out in a moment!" which of course we don't......

Superb little piece of kit, we had to put ours at the bottom of the screen rather than the top so that it could "be seen" by the sensor. It works well and at many we no longer even have to stop and can drive through at <30kph (18mph).

Dave


----------

